# What have you towed with your GT?



## mdquaglia (Jun 29, 2004)

What have you towed with your Garden Tractor?

I bought a garden cart with my GT5000, and thought I'd be using the cart for earth moving and other landscaping chores. It turns out that I have used it for much more. 

I installed 400' of 6' chain link fence for my dogs. I used the cart to move 750lbs of concrete at a time. I also used to tote the posts and chain link fabric around the yard. 

I also dragged a BIG bundle of a forsythia bush behind the tractor, which saved me an hour of back breaking work to pull it across the yard by hand. 

The thing I like most about the cart is that I can throw all my tools in it at the end of the day, drive the tractor into the barn and lock up. It turns an 2 hour cleanup job into a 10 minute cleanup job. Hallelujah!


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

:ditto: on all of the above. Trailer makes a great portable work bench also......Pulled a potato digger with it once...but once I dropped the digging end in the ground it was pretty much useless...just spun the tires...frown


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

So far the biggest thing I towed with my craftsman Gt was my 99 Tahoe when the fuel pump went, weighs in at 5249lbs


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

I ride the mother in law in my 1500# cap trailer.....don't know for sure what her gross weight is, but she is equal top at least a side of beef. In addition I haul firewood, blocks and bricks, clay and sand, scrap metal, tools, shingles and just too many other items to mention. I did use it to pull my Ford 1720 back from the far end of the field when I ran it out of fuel..........gage still showed 1/4 tanak and I like a fool kept cranking and cranking and killed the battery........took me a few days until I actually verified it had fuel in the tank.....duh..........must have had the Bush twins on my mind!:furious:


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I towed a 1977 Ford F-150 with a Deere 316 on level ground. That is about the heaviest thing I can think of. I've probably towed my 6' x 10' stake body trailer loaded up to 2000 pounds more times than I can count. I go slow and plan my stops carefully.


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

pulled a ford ranger off the road when it got stuck in the snow pulled a chev 2500 off the rood when it got stuck pulled a people mover full load about the size of a grain hopper l think thats what they r called but l littel longer, pulled out 2 metel polls, a small tree push snow, dirt with the allis blade moved a sare sized dog house no dog in it thats about it


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

not much.. pulled a bunch of kids around pulled lots of fill and gravel in my cart.. i tried pulling railroad ties but i have a gravel driveway and the tires just spun... had to use my truck..


----------



## klein444 (Jun 11, 2004)

Loads of cut grass and my eight year old son. 

I have 'pulled' a wheelie many times on my old LT when I pop the clutch to abruptly. Can;t get the auto GT to do that though : (


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Hey Chip,

You just gave me a great idea.
If I could modify one of my tractors to go 60 MPH I could tie a rope
to my motherinlaw and drag her behind it


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

You realize at some point in time she WILL show up dead and you'll have some explaining to do!:lmao:


----------

